# Winterschäden am Bambus u. anderen Pflanzen



## karsten. (29. Jan. 2009)

wp-3d schrieb:


> .......Anhang anzeigen 22037 Anhang anzeigen 22038 Anhang anzeigen 22039 Anhang anzeigen 22040 Anhang anzeigen 22041



Hallo werner

Hallo alle

die Frage kommt ganz sicher zu früh 

aber

wie haben Eure Bambuse die -20° überstanden ?

meine sahen nie schlechter aus 
die Blätter getrocknet und zusammengerollt
und sichtbare Frostschäden an den Halmen

ich denke , wenn überhaupt 
muss ich komplett auf neuen Austrieb hoffen .....

mfG


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo Karsten,

Haste auch nen Bild ? Wie groß und alt sind die denn und welche Sorte hast du ?

Ich überleg auch noch mir im Frühjahr einen zu holen, nur ist die Frage ob ein kleiner, langsamwüchsiger den kommenden Winter gut überstehen würde oder ob ich eher einen teureren größeren wählen soll ?

Wenn ich einen schnellwüchsigen nehme, kann ich den eigentlich auch etwas stutzen ?

Ich dachte da an sowas: http://www.baumschule-horstmann.de/shop/exec/product/124/6996/Bambus-Jumbo.html

Kann man sich da wirklich auf die Horstbildung verlassen oder sollte ich den trotzdem in nen 90L Baukübel mit löchern und ner Kiesschicht am Boden reinsetzten ?


----------



## karsten. (29. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*


siehe [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/30/]hier [/URL]

und [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/30/]hier[/URL]

und [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/53/]hier[/URL]

schneiden ist bei Bambus eigentlich nicht der Hit

aber man kann sich auch für kleinwüchsige Sorten entscheiden 

mfG


----------



## wp-3d (29. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*



karsten. schrieb:


> Hallo werner
> 
> Hallo alle
> 
> ...



Hi Karsten,

die Frage musste jetzt nicht kommen.
Bisher habe ich bewusst hinweg gesehen, ich wollte es nicht genau wissen.
Der Bissetii und Spectabilis sehen noch gut aus, aber der Rest, genauso wie du deinen beschreibst.
Wenn es so weitergeht mit dem Dauerfrost im Boden, wird es noch besser, alles verdurstet und die Sonne am Tag macht sie alle zu Stroh.
Im Frühjahr fällt das Laub ab und es bleiben nur noch nackte Gerippe stehen.
Das hatte ich am Anfang schon einmal.
Es wirft die Pflanzen um Jahre zurück aber es war keine Tot.
Aus den alten Stangen ohne Frostschäden kamen wieder neue Blätter.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Karsten, 

ich meinte eigentlich ein aktuelles Bild.

und was meinst du bzw ihr hierzu:



> Kann man sich da wirklich auf die Horstbildung verlassen oder sollte ich den trotzdem in nen 90L Baukübel mit löchern und ner Kiesschicht am Boden reinsetzten ?



wenn er da wo der rote kreis is hin soll ?


----------



## wp-3d (29. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hi Ralf,
die Sorte, die du im Auge hast ist eine Fargesia.
Diese sind Horstbildend und nicht sehr schnell wachsend.
Sie brauchen keine Rhizomsperre.
Beschneiden kannst du jeden Bambus, dieses liegt im Auge des Betrachters, bei einer Bambushecke ist es ja irgendwann notwendig.

Bambus mag an den Füßen keine Staunässe aber mit einer Kiesschicht die Wasserzufuhr unterbinden, ist auch nicht gut, er ist immer durstig.


----------



## wp-3d (29. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Karsten,
> 
> ich meinte eigentlich ein aktuelles Bild.
> 
> ...



Wenn der Kreis min. 1,5 m im Durchschnitt hatt, mag es gehen.
Die Pflanzen werden über die Jahre auch immer breiter, dann wird es eng.

Du kannst ihn mit einem grossen Kübel ohne Boden begrenzen, aber er wird dann nicht mehr die volle Grösse erreichen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Danke Werner,

dann pflanz ich den ma so ohne Kübel ein.  Könnte es von Vorteil sein wenn ich unten ins Pflanzloch nur etwas kleinen Kies mit reinmische um etwas die evtl. entstehende Staunässe zu vermeiden ?

Ich habe in meinem Garten eine komplette Niederflurbewässerung eingebaut, der Bambus würde mit dem Mircrodripsystem von oben bewässert werden.

Welche Bambuskaufgröße würdest du denn empfehlen ?


----------



## Annett (29. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo Karsten,

unser Bambus sieht eher traurig aus. 

Sorte - 
Habe die Pflanzen vor einigen Jahren (Herbst 2005?) in Freyburg/Unstrut abgeholt und seither sahen sie nie so schlecht aus.
     
Bin gespannt, ob sie wieder zu alter Hochform auflaufen können.
   

Etwas Leben steckt noch drinnen.... bis zum nächsten Frost. 
   

Die Schneebilder hab ich anscheinend schon auf die externe Platte gesichert.... jedenfalls war er schön belaubt.


----------



## newman71 (29. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo Pflanzenfreund, 
wenn Du Dir schon Arbeit machst, dann mach es von Anfang an richtig. Habe hier auch schon gepostet und meine Ausführungen zu mehreren drei Jahre alten Bambus abgegeben. Verlass Dich nicht auf Eimer oder Mörtelkübel ! 60cm Loch, Bambussperre mit Edelstahlschloss und den Bambus rein. Das kostet zwar erstmal, aber Du bist auf der sicheren Seite!

Uwe


----------



## newman71 (29. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*

@ annett,
schneide mal das dürre Zeugs zurück. Im Frühjahr düngen und v.a. gerade im Winter wenns trocken ist gießen nicht vergessen ! Dann wird's scho wieder

Uwe


----------



## Annett (29. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo Uwe,

dass ist ja nett gesagt, aber wir haben hier mehr oder weniger Dauerfrost... seit Wochen. 
Ich will ihm ja nicht noch zusätzlich die Füße vereisen.


----------



## newman71 (29. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hi Annett,
warme Gedanken und hinterher ein Grog, Lumuba, ... das hilft 
und natürlich die Kuschelstunde auf dem warmen Kachelofen.....
ach wie schön ist doch der Winter.

Uwe


----------



## renne40 (29. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Medium 327 anzeigenHallo!!
Mein Bambus sieht heute genauso aus, wie Anfang Dezember!! Hatten im Jänner Dauerfrost mit bis zu -15°!!
Habe rundherum 70cm Bambussperre eingegraben und mit Aluschienen verschraubt. Hält 100%ig dicht!! 
Nur so und nicht anders!!!!!!!!!!!
Euer Rainer


----------



## Annett (29. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo Uwe,

Grog, Lumumba und warme Gedanken für den Bambus?
Da geh ich ja noch mit.

Aber Kuschelstunden für die Horste auf dem Kamin? 
Ich glaub, dass lass ich lieber.....   



Ich kann bei Dauerfrost nicht einfach so gießen - das wollte ich eigentlich im vorherigen Post sagen. :?

Wir hatten hier zwischenzeitlich 20cm Schnee, dann bis zu -24°C - ich denke, da sieht kein Bambus besser aus. 
Nach dem am alten Teich habe ich noch gar nicht geguckt.


----------



## karsten. (29. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Karsten,
> 
> ich meinte eigentlich ein aktuelles Bild.



hallo

hier mein Nigra
  
die Bilder sehen weniger dramatisch aus wie die Wirklichkeit :?
 
mein Bisetii sieht noch schlimmer aus
alle Blätter eingerollt und welk

schaunmermal 




PS.

eindeutig !
Glatze und Bauch hat der Winter weit weniger zugesetzt
als meinen "Bambushain"


----------



## lollo (30. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo,

das der Bambus im Winter auch mit Wasser (wenn möglich warm) gegossen werden soll, ist schon richtig, denn er verdunstet ja auch im Winter weiter über seine grünen Blätter  (auch wenn die Nachbarn das sehen, und sich was denken :?)
Die Verluste durch den Frost werden dieses Jahr bestimmt groß sein,
schaue auch hier, hier gibt es viele Beiträge über Kälteschäden. (und auch über die Rhizomsperre)
Zurückschneiden würde ich auf keinen Fall jetzt, sondern erst im späten Frühjahr.


----------



## karsten. (30. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo
vorsicht !

nicht das wir hier zum Pflanzenmord aufrufen ! 

giessen im Winter sollte meines Wissens nur an frostfreien Tagen erfolgen  

und 
keinesfalls mit warmen Wasser 

http://www.bambus.de/forum/54201.html?ant_anz=18
http://www.bambus.de/forum/4920.html?ant_anz=2&dar_start=9930
http://www.bambus.de/forum/54389.html?ant_anz=2
http://www.bambus.de/infos/pflege_jahr/wintertipps.html
http://www.gartenfieber.de/gartenkalender/winterharte-pflanzen-im-winter-giessen.html


----------



## lollo (30. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*



karsten. schrieb:


> Hallo
> vorsicht !
> giessen im Winter sollte meines Wissens nur an frostfreien Tagen erfolgen
> 
> ...


Hallo Karsten,
aber genau das empfiehlt der Chef Wolfgang Eberts vom Bambuscentrum Deutschland doch auch in dem zweiten von Dir angeführten Link. (zweiter Beitrag) Und nicht nur hier, sondern auch in weiteren. 
Da ich dort schon über Jahre die Berichte lese, kann ich sagen das es unzählige Hinweise zum Gießen im Winter, also bei Frost, und mit warmen Wasser gibt. Über die Suchfunktion kann man diese Berichte dort finden.

Ich persönlich halte das bei meiner Fargesie auch so, und hatte noch nie Probleme. Selbstverständlich sollte man auch alle anderen Schutzfaktoren wie Wind und Sonne berücksichtigen, um den Bambus über den kalten Winter zu bekommen.

Ja, mit dem Bambus ist es genau wie mit einem Koi, das können wir ja hier an anderer Stelle lesen. Beide sind nicht einheimisch, und vor der Anschaffung solcher Exoten sollte man sich vorher schlau machen.:smoki


----------



## karsten. (30. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo

was ist warmes Wasser ?

>20°C  ?

welche natürliche Situation die die Pflanze (genetisch) "kennt"
soll denn mit einem solchem Wärmeschock nachgespielt werden ?

selten ...dass irgendwelche kurzfristigen Gewaltkuren irgendwo
mal funktionierten 

entweder ich mache mit warmen Wasser wirklich dauerhaft Frühling 

oder lasse es 


anhaltendes Wässern ,Verdunstung vermindern  das kann helfen

zusätzlicher Stress tötet nur schneller

mM

zu den 





> "Exoten"





> ...........
> Winterhärte:	-20° bis -28°der winterhärteste und unempfindlichste .....
> Der winterhärteste Phyllostachys.




schönes WE

morgen pumpe ich vom Brunnen ein paar cbm kaltes Wasser aus dem Brunnen auf die Bambuse 
nur 
versprechen tu ich mir nicht viel davon 
der Boden bleibt wohl gefroren


----------



## karsten. (1. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo

gestern habe ich meine Bambuse ein paar Stunden gewässert
ob´s was bringt 
 
Spass gemacht hat´s allemal 
 

schönsonntag

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v645/karsten59/?action=view&current=P1080870.flv

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v645/karsten59/?action=view&current=P1080878.flv


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (1. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*

mal wieder etwas gelernt hier - giessen auch im Winter - das haben wir bisher noch nie gemacht .... Unsere Bambuspflanzen haben alle vergangenen Winter gut überstanden, dieses Jahr allerdings sieht einer genau so aus, wie bei einigen von Euch auch: eingerollte Blätter

   ​ 
Die eingerollten Blätter weisst jedoch nur die Sorte "*Fargesia Scabrida*" auf, die eigentlich winterhart bis mindestens -16 Grad sein sollte  Die zwei anderen Sorten, von denen wir die Namen leider nicht haben ("Erbstücke" in Form von Ablegern) scheinen bei gleichem Standort keine Probleme zu haben)

Dann werden wir den Expertenratschlag auch aufgreifen und giessen (allerdings mit "kaltem" Wasser - wir schliessen uns da der Theorie von Karsten. an), schau'n wir mal, ob es hilft bei dem immer noch gefrorenen Boden.

Auf jeden Fall drücken wir allen die Daumen, dass die Pflanzen den Winter doch überstanden haben und sich im Frühjahr "in alter Frische" zurückmelden


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (2. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*

oooch ihr armen, hoffentlich hilfts euren lieblingen

zu dem mit wasser gießen, ist es nicht so dass wenn man warmes (also vielleicht so 30°) wasser etwas entfernt so vielleicht 10cm vom haupttrieb langsam auf den gefrorenen Boden gibt, dieses sich dann durch die wärme langsam in tiefere schichten frisst und in vielleicht 10-20cm bodentiefe dann total für die wurzeln nicht mehr schädlich abgekühlt ist ?

man könnte ja mal ein bissl erde in nen sieb oder eimer mit loch reintun, gefrieren lassen, oben das warme wasser draufgießen und unter den locheimer dieses dann mit ner schüssel auffangen und die temperatur messen ? - ich hab leider im moment keine zeit für solche experimente


----------



## lollo (2. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*



karsten. schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> was ist warmes Wasser ?
> 
> >20°C  ?


Hallo,

W. Eberts spricht immer von handwarm um den Boden auf zu tauen, Badewassertemperatur wäre da mit Sicherheit zu warm.



> Winterhärte: -20° bis -28°der winterhärteste und unempfindlichste .....
> Der winterhärteste Phyllostachys.


Von diesen Angaben hängen aber noch weitere Faktoren ab wie,
in welcher Region steht der Bambus,
ist der Bambus frisch gepflanzt, 
steht er geschützt und hat einen Winterschutz, 
ist er gegen Verdunstung beschattet, 
und vor allen wie lange ist er solchen Temperaturen ausgesetzt, 1-2 Tage oder mehrere Wochen?

Auch bei der EBS Deutschland  siehe hier  wird das Thema gerade auch behandelt. Auch dort gibt es unterschiedliche Meinungen, man muss einfach das richtige Gespür haben, zum richtigen Zeitpunkt das richtige zu tun. Der Bambus zeigt uns doch durch Blattrollen wann er Durst hat, und dieses im Sommer sowie im Winter.
Auf der zweiten Seite des Links der EBS kann man ein trauriges Beispiel sehen.



> gestern habe ich meine Bambuse ein paar Stunden gewässert
> ob´s was bringt


Ich wünsche viel Erfolg, ja und wer den meisten Spaß hatte, kann man ja sehen bei dem Vierbeiner.

Um aber zum eigentlichen Thema der Rhizomsperre zurück zu kommen, hier hat sich einfach die HDPE Folie, die mit einer Metallschiene verschlossen wird bewährt. siehe hier  Alles andere mit einem Speisfass oder Teichfolie oder sonstigem ist falscher Ergeiz und führt früher oder später zum Ärger.
Wenn man den Bambus in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Teich setzt, sollte man berücksichtigen das er das Jahr über mausert, und doch einiges an Blättern abwirft.


----------



## Tiffi (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo zusammen,

ich lese hier, wie erfolgreich Ihr alle den Baumbus im Zaum haltet. Wir haben im letzten Jahr entschieden, dass nur ein entfernter Bambus ein guter Bambus ist.

Wir hatten viele Jahre lang Bambus, wunderschön. Als Rhizomsperre hatten wir gewellte Kunststoffplatten genommen, mit denen teilweise auch Pergolen abgedeckt werden. Die haben die Wurzeln auch zurückgehalten. Dafür hat es sich innen immer mehr gestaut, die Wurzeln haben sich immer mehr zusammengedrückt. Es war vermutlich nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis es gekracht hätte.

Vorher hatten sich aber schon einzelne Wurzeln, versteckt unter etlichen Lagen alter Blätter, selbständig gemacht Richtung Nachbars Garten und Teich. Deshalb wollten wir ihn zunächst nur etwas verkleinern, doch als wir uns das Wurzelwerk näher ansahen, entschieden wir uns für eine totale Entsorgung. Und das war harte Arbeit! Das einzige Werkzeug, was eingesetzt werden konnte, war ein Bohrmeissel.

Fazit: Bambus ist eine tolle Pflanze - nur nicht für unseren kleinen Garten!

Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*

uuii, das war dan aber keine horstbildende sorte oder ?


----------



## lollo (3. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*



Tiffi schrieb:


> Fazit: Bambus ist eine tolle Pflanze - nur nicht für unseren kleinen Garten



Hallo,
und auch nicht für unter der Teichfolie geeignet  wie hier.


----------



## lollo (4. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo,

 hier  ein aktueller Bericht (Video) zum harten Winter und Pflanzenschutz.


----------



## Tiffi (4. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo Lothar,

danke für das Video, dann werden wir gleich mal gießen. Für diesen Strauch aber kommt wohl jede Hilfe zu spät (er war einfach zu groß zum Einpacken)


----------



## Dodi (4. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo Lothar,

vielen dank für das informative Video. 

@ Barbara:
Wenn ich fragen darf, was ist denn das für ein hübscher Strauch? 
Ich hoffe, dass er doch nicht ganz eingegangen ist.
Und links davon sehe ich einige Äste einer Araucaria, wie groß ist die denn, hast Du mal ein Foto davon?


----------



## Tiffi (4. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo Dodi,

der blaue Strauch ist ein Ceanothus, diese immergrünen Sträucher sind leider nur bedingt winterhart. Und sie werden in unserer Gegend auch wohl nur selten so groß wie unserer. Wenn er geblüht hat, sind Spaziergänger immer stehen geblieben und haben gestaunt.

Aber ich glaube nicht, dass er diesen Winter überlebt, und der Verlust tut mir ehrlich gesagt mehr weh als die Fische.

Die __ Araucarie mussten wir im letzten Frühjahr fällen , auch ein herber Verlust. Wir vermuten, dass ihre Wurzeln auf zu harten Grund stießen, auf unserem Grundstück standen früher LKWs und große Busse. Entsprechend verdichtet ist der Boden. Andererseits weiß ich, dass gerade im letzten Jahr viele Leute ihre Araucarien fällen mussten.

Ich habe Dir aber ein Foto aus 2006 rausgesucht.

Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Dodi (4. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*

Hallo Barbara,

danke für die Information, dass es sich um einen Ceanothus handelt. Wirklich ein toller Strauch, wäre echt schade drum. 



> Andererseits weiß ich, dass gerade im letzten Jahr viele Leute ihre Araucarien fällen mussten.


 
Hast Du das mal hinterfragt, warum viele Leute ihre Araucarien fällen mussten? 

Deine __ Araucarie war ja schon schön groß - ich weiß ja, dass sie sehr langsam wachsen. Da ist der Verlust echt schmerzlich.

P.S.: Ich hab' hier mal die ganzen Winterschäden an Pflanzen vom Bambus-Wurzelsperren-Thema (klick, um dorthin zu gelangen) abgekoppelt, hat ja nix damit zu tun.


----------



## Tiffi (5. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Bambussperre*



Dodi schrieb:


> Hast Du das mal hinterfragt, warum viele Leute ihre Araucarien fällen mussten?
> 
> Deine __ Araucarie war ja schon schön groß - ich weiß ja, dass sie sehr langsam wachsen. Da ist der Verlust echt schmerzlich.



Hallo Dodi,

niemand wusste, warum die Bäume plötzlich braun wurden, das ging jeweils ziemlich schnell.
Wir hatten extra den Baumschulchef hier, der uns den Baum verkauft hat. Auch er schüttelte entsetzt den Kopf, wusste keine Erklärung und erst recht keine Hilfe.
Im letzten Jahr war die Araucarie ja noch 2 Etage höher, das war genau so zum Heulen wie jetzt der Ceanothus. Und vermutlich noch mein großer __ Lorbeer und einige __ Kamelien 

Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## robert37 (20. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Winterschäden am Bambus u. anderen Pflanzen*

Hallo Zusammen

Also unser Bambus sieht auch nicht wirklich so gut aus aber ich muss sagen gegossen hab ich in jetzt auch mal anständig .

Müste mal ein aktuelles Bild machen im letzten Jahr sah er noch aus wie hier auf den Bildern 

Eingepflanzt ist er in einem 300 l Faß aus dem ich den Boden ausgeschnitten habe.
Höhe beim Einpflanzen 6m .Aus Transportgründen hat man diesen oben schon ca 3m abgeschnitten.
Aber wie gesagt er hat auch jetzt unter dem Frost sehr gelitten.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Winterschäden am Bambus u. anderen Pflanzen*

Hi,

bei mir sieht nur mein Phyllostachys aurea etwas mitgenommen aus, ein Großteil des Laubes ist braun (im inneren des Busches ist es aber noch grün). Die großen Fargesia-Büsche haben auch nicht mehr Laub eingebüst als in den letzten Wintern. Allerdings hab ich große Verluste von Stauden zu beklagen (ein Großteil der mediterane Stauden, alle Seerosen/Unterwaserpflanze die in den Regentonnen lagerten und meine winterharten Kakteen:evil)

MfG Frank


----------



## inge50 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Winterschäden am Bambus u. anderen Pflanzen*

Hallo,

meinen Rosmarin hat es diesen Winter auch arg erwischt.

Alles was aus dem Schnee heraus ragte ist erfroren.

 

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## karsten. (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Winterschäden am Bambus u. anderen Pflanzen*

 Hallo  

meine Bambusse sind back   :freu

 

 

 

schön Sonntag


----------



## wp-3d (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Winterschäden am Bambus u. anderen Pflanzen*

Hallo Karsten,

ich sags doch auch wenn der Bambus oberirdisch Stroh ist, unter der Erde steckt genug Leben.

Die letzten Tage haben wir einige Pflanzen aus der Erde gequält, müssen jetzt alle entsorgt werden, haben keinen Platz mehr, da ein größerer Teich gebaut wird nun habe ich Rücken.


----------



## Digicat (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Winterschäden am Bambus u. anderen Pflanzen*

Servus Werner

[OT]





> ..... haben keinen Platz mehr, da ein größerer Teich gebaut wird nun habe ich Rücken.


Habe ich was verpasst , oder gibt es noch keine Doku darüber [/OT]

Bambusse, unserer hat eigentlich nie mickernd ausgesehen. Naj, schon ein bisserl, aber "Stroh" habe ich nicht gesehen.  Hab grad kein Bild zur Hand . Ich reich es nach


----------



## wp-3d (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Winterschäden am Bambus u. anderen Pflanzen*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Werner
> 
> [OT]
> Habe ich was verpasst , oder gibt es noch keine Doku darüber [/OT]
> ...



Hallo Helmut,

bin zur Zeit nur immer ganz kurz im Forum.
Einige Phyllostachys waren zur Sonnenseite schon sehr trocken, es lag auch an den Pflanzen einige Sorten hatten kaum Schäden.
Siehe Foddos:  
Die letzten Pflanzen im Hintergrund wurden Gestern gerodet.

So sieht es am Ende aus, wenn Bambus ausgegraben wird.


----------



## Digicat (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Winterschäden am Bambus u. anderen Pflanzen*

Servus Werner

Ihr seid aber auch Steinreich 

So hier jetzt die Bilder vom Bambus:
   

Winterschaden:
 

und Neuaustrieb:


----------



## wp-3d (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Winterschäden am Bambus u. anderen Pflanzen*

Hallo Helmut,

wie ich sehe sind das Fargesien, die sind sehr robust und stecken einiges weg.


----------



## karsten. (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Winterschäden am Bambus u. anderen Pflanzen*

Hallo

während mein P.Bissetii  heuer richtig "Gas gibt" 

 

muss mein P.Nigra

 

ganz von vorn anfangen muss 

  
 wohl mein Fehler , ich hatte ihn eingepackt......
nächstes Jahr häufele ich ihn nur an 

jetzt der running gag 

bei der Entwicklung liege ich weiter weit [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/53/]vor [/URL]meinem Bambushain


mfG


----------



## karsten. (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Winterschäden am Bambus u. anderen Pflanzen*

moin

das war´s heuer wieder mit dem Bambus

mehr wie ein Austrieb und ein bisschen Reifen ist in unsern Breiten eben nicht drin 

hoffen wir weiter auf den Klimawandel 

obwohl 

der P.Bisetii hat sich schon schön ausgebreitet ..... 
und macht mir schon im 3. Jahr den geplanten Sichtschutz......

mal sehn was da noch kommt 

mfG


----------



## Buffo Buffo (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Winterschäden am Bambus u. anderen Pflanzen*

Hallo,
da dacht ich schon, der wird nimmer, den muss ich bis auf den Boden zurückschneiden, aber er berappelt sich und begrünt die dürren Triebe
 
und lässt Nachbars Garage wieder verschwinden...
liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## karsten. (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Winterschäden am Bambus u. anderen Pflanzen*

the same prazidure every year

die Barfröste haben die Verwirklichung meines Traumes vom 
Buddha im Bambushain 
wieder zurückgeworfen ....


  




der P. Nigra im Hintergrund ist wohl hin 



p.s. der Part mit der Buddha"figur" schreitet erfolgreich voran !


----------



## docmatze (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Winterschäden am Bambus u. anderen Pflanzen*

Hallo,

unser Bambus sieht in diesem jahr auch sehr schlecht aus.
Alles nur Braun und bisher sehr wenig Grünes dran zu erkennen.Zurückgeschnitten habe ich ihn schon.
Was mich sehr wundert ist das er im Winter gegossen werden sollte.
Habe dies nun auch grad erst von einem Gärtner gehört.

Aber vielleich teine Frage nebenbei, unser Bambus ist im Mörtelkübel mit Boden und ohne Löchern.Lieber doch weit weg vom Teich damit?Bisher steht er ziemlich Dicht dran.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Winterschäden am Bambus u. anderen Pflanzen*

Hi,

bei siehts mit Bambus wie folgt aus.

Die beiden großen Fargesia muriele und der M. scabrida sind trotz kalten Temperaturen mal wieder vollkommen grün und schadlos übern Winter gekommen

Phyllostachys aurea, nigra und bisetti sind schon wieder komplett braun (wie schon die letzen 4 Winter) - der nigra ist warscheinlich komplett hin:shock

Daneben sind der -6 Grad Frostnacht vor knapp 4 Wochen auch alle Magnolienblütenknospen an der x soulangiana, "__ George Henry Kern" und "__ Gold Star" zum Opfer gefallen (die voll aufgeblühen Sternmagnolien und die "Leonard Messel" hatten dabei aber seltsamerweise keinen Schaden abbekommen

MfG Frank


----------



## Annett (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Winterschäden am Bambus u. anderen Pflanzen*

Hallo.

Unsere drei Bambuspflanzen haben den Winter eigentlich ganz gut überstanden - die sahen schon schlimmer aus. Aber die aktuelle Trockenheit macht ihnen schon ordentlich zu schaffen. 

Dafür hat es mir mehrere (Kletter-)Rosen bis zum Boden weggefroren. Bis zuletzt hatte ich gehofft, aber nun hilft wirklich nur noch die große Astschere.


----------



## Pammler (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Winterschäden am Bambus u. anderen Pflanzen*

Ich mach das mal hier rein.

Ich habe, jetzt nach dem Winter, am __ Flieder dürre Äste festgestellt. Da nichts besonderes nur kommen die durch rundum abgefressene Rinde, so dass keine Nährstöffe und Wasser in die Äste mehr kommt. Wer tut sowas? An machen Stellen ist nur eine Seite des Astes betroffen, so dass er weiterlebt. Sind das die __ Schnecken wie auf de Bildern? Kennt sich das wer aus wie man das verhindern kann?


----------



## Pammler (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Winterschäden am Bambus u. anderen Pflanzen*

Sagt mal, kennt sich da keiner aus (oder muß ich schreiben "der __ Flieder steht am Teich" )?
Ich hab jetzt __ Schnecken auch bei anderen Sträuchern gefunden, aber da war noch keine Rinde angefressen. Sind es die Schnecken am Flieder oder was anderes die diese Fraßstellen erzeugen?


----------



## Annett (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Winterschäden am Bambus u. anderen Pflanzen*

Hallo Torsten,

wenn die Rinde abgeschält ist, tippe ich eher auf Insekten, die davon ein Nest bauen. 
__ Wespen oder __ Hornissen...

Edit: Ach, da gab es Bilder dazu... 
Das sieht eher nach normalen Verletzungen durch einen Strick oder ähnliches aus. Ist da mal jemand mit schwerem Gerät durch den Garten oder waren Schnüre am Baum befestigt?


----------



## pema (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Winterschäden am Bambus u. anderen Pflanzen*

Hallo Torsten,
dass sieht aber nicht nach frischen Wunden aus, da die Wundränder ja teilweise schon wieder verwachsen sind. __ Schnecken machen so etwas nicht.
petra


----------



## pema (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Winterschäden am Bambus u. anderen Pflanzen*

Hallo noch mal,
passenderweise gerade fotografiert: eine Wespe, die sich an meiner Holzwäscheklammer bedient.
petra


----------



## Pammler (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Winterschäden am Bambus u. anderen Pflanzen*

Danke Euch!

Das mit den Insekten kann gut sein, denn meinen Schuppen haben sie auch schon relativ stark angefressen, da sieht man es deutlich. Mach vlt. mal ein Bild, wenn ich dran denke.


----------

